
Former Pimco CEO gets 9 months jail in college admissions scandal - azinman2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/07/us/douglas-hodge-college-admissions-scandal.html
======
croissants
A possibly impolitic question: if you've already accumulated hundreds of
millions of dollars, is the marginal utility to your children of attending USC
or Georgetown (as bribed here) _really_ worth almost a million dollars (as
bribed here)?

~~~
awillen
I'd look at it the other way - when you have hundreds of millions of dollars,
the utility of a million dollars is basically nothing, so almost certainly the
utility of your children attending college where you want is higher.

